# Morbid Angel singer arrested for "weapons offences"



## Morbid (Jul 9, 2008)

http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/blabbermouth.net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=100505



> Author and Metal Hammer reporter Joel McIver received an unexpected phone call in the evening of Tuesday, July 8 from MORBID ANGEL frontman David Vincent. "I was arrested in Italy today — and charged with a weapons offense," explained the furious singer. Vincent went on to explain that the veteran death metal outfit had arrived at Milan airport that morning for a flight to Greece, but that he was detained after customs officials found a bullet-belt inside his checked-in luggage.
> 
> Arrested and escorted by a group of 15 to 20 armed police officers to a holding cell, Vincent endured over two and a half hours of questioning before being released. "I asked them again and again if they were kidding," recalled Vincent, "but they said no. The belt is obviously not made of real bullets. Metal is clearly not fashionable in the fashion centre of Europe." The bullet-belt, given to Vincent in 1989 by the Earache owner Digby Pearson when MORBID ANGEL signed to his label, was confiscated and the singer was charged with an offense that translates approximately as "possession of contraband weapons."
> 
> ...


That's so stupid it's unreal tbh. Idiots at the airport should get on with doing something useful instead of chasing death metal singers around for their belts. What's he going to do, take them off his belt and throw them at people? :S


----------



## Altmer (Jul 9, 2008)

he's going to impale christians on the studs because he is a satanist obviously


----------



## Deathguise (Jul 9, 2008)

Don't forget the children. Everyone knows death metal bands like nothing more than to impale and devour kids. Helps with digestion.

Now, in seriousness, thats ridiculous. Its hardly as though he can commandeer a jet through the use of a belt. The food would probably be a more effective weapon.


----------



## Morbid (Jul 9, 2008)

Did amuse me that it apparently took more than fifteen ARMED police officers to guard him though. Because David Vincent's that much of a badass :D


----------



## Deathguise (Jul 9, 2008)

Haha missed that on the first read. Classic.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 10, 2008)

IT LOOKS LIKE BULLETS. ERGO, IT MUST BE A WEAPON!!!11!!BBQ


...Just more proof that your average human being is a moron.


----------



## Cryssie (Jul 10, 2008)

_Whhhyyyy_ do these idiot people do idiot things like this.

I mean, I understand that in recent times there is a heightened awareness of and sensitivity to the possibility of dangerous items in the hands of individuals with malicious intent on aircraft, but... I don't know, do they expect to be hailed as heroes for saving us all from the looming possible danger of some guy's belt?

What, if anything, was going through their heads?


----------



## Altmer (Jul 10, 2008)

HE IS BIG AND TALL AND HAS LONG HAIR AND WEARS BULLET-STUDDED BELTS AND PLAYS DEATH METAL HE MUST BE A DANGER TO SOCIETY

No matter that Morbid Angel is very musical and one of the classic death metal bands of the late 80s/early 90s, famous for bringing the Florida sound to life.

Altars of Madness is fucking brilliant.


----------



## Morbid (Jul 10, 2008)

Altmer said:


> HE IS BIG AND TALL AND HAS LONG HAIR AND WEARS BULLET-STUDDED BELTS AND PLAYS DEATH METAL HE MUST BE A DANGER TO SOCIETY
> 
> No matter that Morbid Angel is very musical and one of the classic death metal bands of the late 80s/early 90s, famous for bringing the Florida sound to life.
> 
> Altars of Madness is fucking brilliant.


Morbid Angel is one of the best death metal bands ever and Altars of Madness is amazing. Though I like Covenant better :P


----------



## Altmer (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh I just stick to Altars but whatever thats just me you know


----------



## Morbid (Jul 10, 2008)

Altmer said:


> Oh I just stick to Altars but whatever thats just me you know


You should definitely check out some of their other albums at some point (if you haven't already if you have don't worry lol). Apart from maybe Heretic, all of them are pretty much metal classics.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh I sure will at some point, I mean it's Morbid Angel, but you know I don't really dig death metal all that much. I just can't listen to most DM for more than half an hour straight. If it sucks, then that threshold limit kinda goes down. I recognise MA as a classic band but I don't actually listen to death metal much unless it's instrumental, Opeth, or melodic.


----------



## Morbid (Jul 11, 2008)

Altmer said:


> Oh I sure will at some point, I mean it's Morbid Angel, but you know I don't really dig death metal all that much. I just can't listen to most DM for more than half an hour straight. If it sucks, then that threshold limit kinda goes down. I recognise MA as a classic band but I don't actually listen to death metal much unless it's instrumental, Opeth, or melodic.


Fair enough. though I reckon Morbid Angel's discography could change your mind about death metal :P btw you heard any Akercocke? Progressive death sort of like Opeth but sort of not lol, it's good anyways you might like it.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 12, 2008)

Nope, not yet.


----------

